# More Band Life!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

No, it is not how to tie, or something to rub on them. Here is a way that I have got more band life. I store my slingshot in a tin when not shooting. It helps if you keep it cool, but it will give longer band life under any condition. I do it even when carrying my flip in the truck or just about anywhere! The tin that I am using is about 1 7/8 inches tall by 9 7/8 inches wide (inside dim.). I am planning on lining it with old blue jean material, but I have not done that yet.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Tex! I keep mine in a small tool bag which is nice because there are little pockets inside and outside for holding more slingshots, tins of ammo, extra bands, etc. . I'm assuming it is mostly a matter of keeping them out of UV and away from abrasive things? Good to know I've been doing something right!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

i like it! Plus it gives me a chance to eat some of those Dutch cookies! 

Hope you are doing well, Bill!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I gotta start eating my Danish Butter Cookies.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

brucered said:


> I gotta start eating my Danish Butter Cookies.


Hahahhaa


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know what it is about a tin, but I have tubes that have been stored in a tin at room temperature for 4 years and have not decayed enough to notice. I shoot a lot at the house and keep them in a cool dark place when not shooting, so I have always thought that I used up the bands before the UV and ozone could effect them much. Well I just started keeping my slingshots in a tin all the time and the the first pure latex band sets that I have keep this way have gotten about a 60% increase in band life. I don't know yet if that is a normal increase or not though! -- Cheers


----------

